# Free Dawes Fox



## User269 (10 Dec 2011)

23" Frame, complete bike covered in rust, stored in garage for years.

Collect from West Dorset.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2011)

whiskywheels shame you so far away as that sounds like an ideal over winter project , would need couriering thou

any pics ?


----------



## User269 (11 Dec 2011)

It's not me that lives so far away...........it's the rest of you  .

Will post pics in next few days. If anyone does want to arrange and pay for courier collection I'm happy to be at home at specified times, but dismantling and packaging wouldn't really be possible.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2011)

whiskywheels i would rather live in dorset than wellingborough any day


----------



## Davidc (11 Dec 2011)

Is it just the frame or the frame and original forks and bb?

(I don't live at the other end of the planet!)


----------



## User269 (12 Dec 2011)

Hi David, it's the complete bike. Thanks for your PM, I'll get back to you and do a photo later.


----------



## User269 (20 Dec 2011)

Still available if anyone's interested!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2011)

would you consider posting without wheels ?


----------



## User269 (23 Dec 2011)

biggs682 said:


> would you consider posting without wheels ?




It's not me that lives so far away...........it's the rest of you  .

Will post pics in next few days. If anyone does want to arrange and pay for courier collection I'm happy to be at home at specified times, but dismantling and packaging wouldn't really be possible.​


----------



## User269 (27 Dec 2011)

Last call for the Fox! It'll be off to the scrapyard soon, and I'll post again when it's gone........probably in a week or two.


----------

